# Plow on '04 Dodge



## Duckman1 (Nov 19, 2003)

Okay Dodge fanatics. New to the site and need some help. Got my '04 last week and need a plow. I had a Meyer on my '97 gasser and loved it. I do not do commercial work just a couple of LARGE family business drives and a few neighbors. I want to put a Meyer on the new truck. Looking at both mounts, the EZ and the MDII. 

Question is does the valance under the bumper have to be altered in ANY way in order to attach the mounts? 

Also, what is the best way to retain the factory tow hooks? I understand some installers remove them all together.

Thanks in advance for your help. Looking forward to visiting the sight often. 

BTW, I see where Meyer is not the plow of choice on the site but it is the only brand sold and regularly serviced in my town.


----------



## Smilingreen (Oct 13, 2003)

duckman,
I just put a EZ mount on my 99 Dodge 3500 Cummins diesel. yes, I removed the valance. With the mount, and all, it was just in the way. I guess I could have cut the ares out for the lift bracket, but why??

Dave in TN


----------



## M.C.A. (Jan 25, 2003)

I installed a Boss plow on a 2003 3500 last week. I had to remove the bumper to install the brackets and driil the holes in the frame. I cut the valance because it was easier than trying to get to two of the bolts holding it on.


----------



## Duckman1 (Nov 19, 2003)

After speaking with the salesman he warned me that the EZ would probably require more cutting than the MDII. Not happy about either option I am left with. If I were in this to make money it would be a sweeter pill to swallow!

If the majority of you dislike the Meyer plow you are going to get a real kick out of this question... what about Hiniker? I forgot I have a friend that sells them. He has had great luck with his and the commercial company he has sold to will use nothing else. 

Any comments?

Thanks


----------



## JD Shank (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey Duckman1 I just installed an EZ mount on my 03' last friday. I have pictures of the install too! I had to cut just a little "U' out of the lower valance for the light hoop mounting pipes. It was also very easy to keep the tow hooks. Just had to do a little grinding. Just let me know if you want me to email you the pictures. I have pics of area's needed grinding and also a few other tips to make it go easier for you. let me know

JD


----------



## Duckman1 (Nov 19, 2003)

By all means... email the pics. Give me a few minutes to update myself so I can receive them.

Thanks, JD


----------



## JD Shank (Oct 22, 2002)

Duckman1 let me know when you are ready for the pics and I will send them your way.

JD


----------



## Duckman1 (Nov 19, 2003)

JD, 
Apparantly the Private Message and E-mail from this site won't work. I'm uncomfortable putting my e-mail address out here because it is work related and not a good idea for me to do. 

If you want you can reply with your address and I will e-mail you. That way only you have it. Sorry for the inconvenience but this is a sensitive issue around here.

Thanks.


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Just got done installing my 8' Fisher MM2 off my 2001 2500 to the new 2004. Had to replace only the vehicle mount. The headlight wiring harness must be reconfigured slightly, but if you know what you're doing and take your time, it's not that difficult. The only problem I really had was the isolation module. I somehow popped mine:realmad: , so I had to shell out $185.00 at the local dealer for a replacement. The vehicle mount is a whole other story. What a PITA! You have to take the front bumper off, then drill 3 holes in the frame. However, if you have the right drill and bits it's not too bad. I left my valance on and cut 2 notches out for the pushplates to clear. Good luck.

Ryan


----------



## Duckman1 (Nov 19, 2003)

I hear the intercooler can be a bear to get around while removing and reinstalling the bumper. I have decided on a Western 7.5 Ultramount with Backdgrag Edge and Wings. 

The plow will come with the iso module. I wonder what caused yours to blow. Seems pretty simple with only three splices. Maybe the variations in factory wiring between the 02 and 04 were enough to cause problems. 

I think I can handle the mount situation. Will have help and proper tools. Plan on having computer in garage with me while installing for "real-time" help from the experts here on the site. Just kidding but I'm sure I'll need it. 

Thanks for the input. I have a thread going in the snow plow discussion board on this topic. Check it out. Got help already.

BTW do you have tow hooks on the 04? Were you able to retain them or did they have to go?

E


----------



## Big Ram Man (Nov 7, 2003)

I just had a Boss mount installed on my 03 Quad Cab Sport HO an was not pleased with the way the valance was squashed againist the push beam. The bummer on my truck also had to be removed to drill holes in frame. The installer just jammed it back on any old way  . I got my wrenches out a few days later. Loosened the slotted adjustment bolts on the frame to bumper that the installer did not even see and moved it up so the valance is even with top of hitch. No painful cutting of the valance, but be careful to leave enough room between bumper and grill to get at hood latch. The Boss hitch assembly looks good with the valance as it hides alot of the hitch frame. The tow hooks stay in place also.


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

WHY NOT GIVE BLIZZARD A LOOK???? THEY ARE VERY NICE AND YOU COULD GET A POWER PLOW. THE INSTALLATION IS NOT TO DIFFICULT ALTHOUGH I HAVE NOT INSTALLED ONE ON YOUR TRUCK YET. IT IS A VERY WELL MADE PLOW!!


----------



## Duckman1 (Nov 19, 2003)

Love the look and ability of the Blizzard but I have NO dealer support in the area. Minimum of 60 miles for service. 

Just today ordered a Western Pro 8' Ultramount with Backdrag Edge.

How about this... Pro Wings or Turkey Wings. They look similar to me. Which is stronger and more reliable?

E


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

I do not know much about those wings. However that is a nice plow you ordered. I was in the same boat when I was looking for a plow, the nearest dealer was 75 miles away. Well now I am a salesman for them out on Long Island. It really is a nice piece of equipment. good luck with the western!!


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

by the way, check out my set up on the picture forum under "blizzard plows rule"


----------



## Duckman1 (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess having a Blizzard you wouldn't need to know much about the wings. Some people make their own but I don't have the equipment to do so. I'll continue looking into them.

Thanks
E


----------

